# Azure Dynamics Ford Connect wiring diagram



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

jasonx said:


> I came across this wiring diagram which may be useful for people who are using the former Azure Dynamics Ford Connect parts. It has the full wiring diagrams for the EU version of the Ford Connect.


 Thanks for posting


----------



## Nightlight (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks from me too


----------



## jjohns101 (Aug 3, 2016)

thanks that will help alot


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

Oooh this is wonderful thank you so much.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

thanks a lot!
is it possible to get anywhere the HV battery wiring diagram?


----------

